
Comprehensive look at how to apply for section 8 - rsubmitting
http://www.section8programs.com/
======
rsubmitting
How to apply for section 8: Applications are always free at your local housing
authority. Anyone that is low income and over 18 that meets HUD's median low
income level, can apply. Most housing authorities post their section 8
application on their website.

